# Suche günstigen Multi-Drucker für max. 50-60 €



## Daxelinho (1. August 2011)

*Suche günstigen Multi-Drucker für max. 50-60 €*

Hi!

Ich wollte in nächster Zeit mal meinen alten HP Deskjet 5652 in Rente schicken und mir einen schicken neuen holen. Er sollte recht günstig sein und auch im Unterhalt möglichst genügsam sein. Drucken will ich normal viel, die Dauer einer Seite ist mir relativ egal, solange sie keine 3 Minuten dauert...
Und er sollte scannen, drucken und kopieren können.

LG
Daxelinho

PS: Es wäre auch cool, wenn ich ihn als Netztwerk-Drucker einsetzen könnte (wie geht das eigentlich genau? USB an den Router?)

€dit: Was sagt ihr zum HP Photosmart B010a? Bin auf den durch eine Dodenhof-Anzeige  (Seite 4)gestoßen (kostet dort aber 59,- €).


----------

